# Mutant Mass/On Serious Mass/Ironsceince Gainer/Inner armour hard mass/Usn Hyperbolic



## zak007

Mutant Mass 6.8kg 26 servings 1020 calories per serving (£47)

On serious mass 5.45kg 16 servings 1250 calories per serving (£39)

Usn hyperbolic Mass 6kg 20 servings 1113 calories per serving (£53)

Inner armour hard mass 6.8kg 20 servings 1277 calories per serving (£47)

Ironsceince Mass Gainer 5kg 300g serving which most gainers are 1200 calories (£35) + if you spend £60 you get 2.5kg mass gainer free

which would you choose? best one for bulking and least amount of fat and better than others any person experience with any of the above?

I dont want to make shakes and add in a bit of this and that I would prefer to buy something already done


----------



## biglad90

i have serious mass, i take half the recomended servings though because there massive! lol

i have 3-4 shakes per day and im gaining enough weight

i dont seem to be putting much fat on, but that could be to being young and having a fast metabolism, my mate who is 29 dosent take serious mass no more cause he is putting fat on.

serious mass has 20+ vitamins and minerals in aswell, 50g protein and over 90g of carbs  well worth in my opinion buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Only one I know anything about is mutant mass. It's ok but pretty low

protein for a 1000+ cal shake. About 50g iirc.

It's hard to say which is best for bulking and less fat as ultimately that's down to the rest of your diet. MM contains a good dose of simple carbs I think which IMO makes it a good post wo shake if you want to use one of these products.

Youll need a blender though as the full serving (4 scoops) is a sh1t load of powder and impossible to mix in a normal shaker.

So IMO if you're going to get the blender out anyway you may as well save money and use protein, oats, milk and natural peanut butter.


----------



## zak007

My diets pretty good just find it hard to get the cals in on a bulk and ill still have a whey isolate alongside the mass gainer the mass gainer will just be to get those extra cals in

I always blend things and a dont think all like the taste of peanut butter and cant be assed measuring oats and putting them into a blender

whereas atm a pop milk in and shake and done in a minute am lazy as fcuk lol making shakes is already a chore without adding the extras lol

think all go for ironsceince can get 5kg for £55 then spend another 5 and get 2.5kg free

thing is with all the vitamins/minerals in the other mass gainers would they help or are they not needed...


----------



## Ginger Ben

If your diet is good then probably don't need the vits and mins. If you want buy a cheap multi vit from the supermarket.


----------



## zak007

think all go with the ironsceince thanks


----------

